# CRS and CO2



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd like to set up pressurized CO2 for my 8 gallon CRS/RCS tank. I've been using Excel, but not as consistently as I'd like. I'm looking for some advice regarding the use of a solenoid. I'd like to save some CO2, but I'd also like to keep the pH more constant instead of having it fluctuate every day. For those of you with successful CRS breeding tanks, are you using a solenoid or are you running a lower rate 24/7? How much variation is there in pH if you're getting 30 ppm CO2 during the daytime? Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

When I used pressurized CO2, I kepted it on a solenoid and injected at a lower rate. PH swing were about on average between .7-1 pH. The pH variation and CO2 injection didn't seem to have much of affect on CRS for me. 

-John N.


----------

